# Ok Guys, Show Your Stuff



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Let me start by saying that all I know about this particular tractor is, that you could put that knowledge in your ear and never know its there. My neighbor has (had) a John Deere 314 lawn tractor. He just got the deck reworked a month ago so there are no markings on it. He gave it to me a couple of days ago. The numbers I found are: Near the switch key it is C314L 191853 M 
On the engine it is- First line -14HP Second line: 60343D. ( the first 3 may be an 8)
Third line-Model K321AQS. Anyway, he shut it off the other day and when he tried to start it again, all it would do, and still does, is pop. AS it is being cranked it just goes pop,pop,pop. It has a hydraulic line going to the front with 2 plugs in the lines. No idea what they are for. What information can anyone give me on this mower? Maybe a year model? I wouldn't even mind a long winded e-mail with any information. Thanks all.

Merlin.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Its been awhile, but that number sounds like its a Kohler engine. I had that same motor on a log splitter, it it sort of did what you described. I checked everything and anything. AT first it had started to miss under a load, but as long as you did not push it to hard it worked fine. But on some logs the going got tough and it would pop and miss and sputter. I thought it had a fuel problem. What it turned out to be was a broken cam shaft. The broke ends would hold sufficiently without a heavy load, but would slip with a load. The way I found this out was I eventually replaced this motor with a HOnda, and my friend had a motor like it, and wanted it for spare parts. He dissassembled the motor so he could store all the pieces easier in bins, and found the broken camshaft. I am not saying thats the problem with yours though.

With it popping while cranking it sounds like its trying to fire, but it may be out of time or IIRC the points may be out of wack, or perhaps the key in the flywheel may be sheared or deformed, which would cause it to be out of time.

The two plugged lines are simply hydraulic lines for forward mounted attachments, which would be a pressure / supply and return line.

Not really familiar with that particular tractor.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks Chipmaker. Maybe someone else will add to that and I can take all the answers and put them together. Do you know where I can get a manual for this particular mower?


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay, first things first. The C314L is the type code meaning 314 series lawn and garden tractor. The 191853M is the serial number of the tractor, M is for the Horicon, Wisconsin, where it was manufactured, and the 191853 makes it a 1982 model. The K321AQS is a K-series, single cylinder, 14 hp Kohler engine. The 60343D is the engine serial number. You can download an owners manual for the Kohler engine directly from the Kohler website for the K-series engines. You can purchased an operators manual, as well as a service manual on the tractor itself from Deere Publications by calling 1-800-522-7448 or from the website: http://www.deere.com/servlet/com.deere.u90785.productcatalog.view.servlets.PublicationsSearchServlet

Be sure you have that C314L 191853M serial number handy. You can also get to the online Parts Catalog by going to JDParts Online and registering, which is free.

The 314 was the baby brother to the 317 Lawn and Garden tractors and had hydraulic lift for the mower deck. The front hydraulics could be use to operate the 54C hydraulic front snow blade and a few other attachments. It is well worth fixing whatever is wrong with the engine, and engine rebuild kits are available for the K321 as well as replacement engines.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks treed. It sure did help. I want to start work on it next week and didn't know where to start. I do now. I sure do appreciate the information.

Merlin


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad I could be of some help. Also, here's a good and informative web site for the older JD garden tractors:

www.weekendfreedommachines.org

You're find model info on the 314 as well as info on JD attachments for the 300 series tractors, as well as info on Allied Attachments. If you want to repowered the 314, there are some good threads in the Restore and Repair forum there on a couple of 317 repowered efforts.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*314 is worth fixing*

First TREED gave you 100% good info. Not much I can add except to cheer you on to fix that great tractor. Lots of folks drool over the legendary 318 and forget the other 300 series tractors were also great (with the possible exception of the 317 due to engine problems). I can also HIGHLY recommend the weekendfreedommachines.org site for info and repair knowledge. It's a site dedicated to the pre 1992 Deere lawn and garden tractors. Good luck!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

So how did you make out fixing it? I hope it all went well.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*All right*

All right Joe you got an avatar bout time.
Jody:smiles:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

jodyand,
I tried to pick one that came closest to my favorite passtime and it was this one or Homer eating doughnuts. I never met a doughnut I didn't like! I'm not as old as Homer's dad, but I feel like it some days.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

I let my son take it home with him when he said "I'll fix it if you let me use it". Ok, fix this one and bring my other one home. "I was wondering where that mower came from Dad. Had it so long, I forgot. But I'll fix this one". Offspring!! Aren't they great?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Merlin,
Now you have my curiosity up. What is the "other" mower of which you speak? A vintage Deere also? A rare Wheelhorse? Something else even more exotic?


----------

